# In between disasters



## The Poet (Aug 13, 2016)

It's good to be here.
    Learning isn't easy and making mistakes is expensive and embarrassing.
I have been trying to learn how to grow a garden for 50 years, all my life. 
I've had great success and equally great failures. 
But it is being here on 'the forum' among like minded folks gives me great peace. 

   More production means more problems but therefore more opportunities to learn horticulture. 
Some of my recent disasters would have left me 'stumped' for years without a forum to learn from the experience's of others. The cloning disaster... {moist but not wet}
 the young plants vs chemical fertilizer disaster... {just say no!}

   Today my little ones are recovering from being over fertilized to death and I didn't over fertilize them!
I just gave them a shot of chemical nutes at an early age and they freaked! 
   Hushpuppys advice to water and let sit till dry and then water again...ect worked! 
{Thank you...}
    I have pulled off the scared leaves, new shoots are forming and they all are recovering. 24 'Oregon Grown' OG from OGS. 
   I think they may be set back two months so I don't know if my fall crop will be any good but I am learning. That is the point I think. 


                                     Thank you...

                                            The Poet...&#9788;


.


----------



## The Poet (Aug 13, 2016)

I think I know what happened. It wasn't bad seeds nor a disease.
 I planted clones in fresh Empire Builder soil and it was too rich. 
I'll bet the guy who got a refund from Pat Bog because of allegedly bad seeds, had the same problem. 
   So it wasn't me and it wasn't us, it was them!~



*blackdog* 





                              Marijuana Growing Member                                                                               

 
                                                             Join Date Aug 2013
Location Marysville, California
Posts 5,528
*Thumbs Up*                Received: 17,571 
          Given: 7,742 

*                     Empire Builder Potting Mix                 *


*             0                      *






                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       I'd like to do a quick product warning. I recently bought a bag  of Empire Builder Potting Soil for some extra clones I had. Before I  transplanted these they were very healthy. After I transplanted and  probably about a week passed they turned yellow and stunted. They have  red streaks going up the stalk too. I'm thinking that this mix is a  little to hot for young transplants. It has everything under the sun in  it. It's a Coco Coir based mix with Peat and amendments. I've flushed  the pots with plenty of filtered water until I had a good runoff and was  clear.  I think if mixed with a mild soil like Light Warrior it would  be fine.   Hot Mix Warning!


      All recovering and as the soil gets washed out it should be alright. 
This disaster cost me 6 weeks the last disaster 5 months!
But I am learning...


                                Thank you...


                                           The Poet... &#931;



.


                                   A


----------



## The Poet (Aug 13, 2016)

My plants are so much better that today I was looking at my ice chest of potting soil and as it was getting a little low,
 I opened a bag of Empire Builder mixing it with perlite, 
{one big bag of soil to 4- 32oz cans of perlite} and filled 9- 3 gallon pots,
 mashed the soil down and watered them with 5 gallons of rain water then sat them out in the rain for a week.

   I added it up and this most recent disaster held me up for 6 weeks. 
I'm learning and getting better too as the disaster before that one took 5 months!~
   One day I will learn enough about this craft that disasters will be few and far in between. 
I do have 9 Oregon Grown OG in flower right now due to be harvested in a week. 

I sure want a camera.


                                    Thank you...


                                             The Poet... &#937;


.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 14, 2016)

I've been there and done that (and burned up the plants to a crisp). I put good strong, well rooted clones in some cow peat which is processed composted manure. I was going to only mix in a little of it but I didn't have enough coco coir to mix it with and I got the mix too hot and fried them things like bacon  That learning curve is a pain but its a good teacher.


----------



## The Poet (Aug 15, 2016)

Yup, sure is.


                        The Poet...&#8592;


.


----------

